# Bloodcrushers vs Bloodletters?



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

Hey everyone.

In pretty much all of my recent Daemon games I use a very simple tactic:

I deepstrike a Unit of 5-10 Plaguebearers near the enemy and then deepstrike 10 Bloodletters behind them.

This means:

1 My Bloodletters are covered by the Plaguebearers for enemy Line Of Sight purposes and so they get a 4++ Save.

2. The Plaguebearers either A. soak up a opponents charge B. Enter into combat with an enemy unit, holding it in place for the Bloodletters to charge the sh*t out of them and kill them in one go.

Its a pretty simple tactic and you would think it would have alot of variables and things needing to go right, but in my experience at least, it works I'd say 75-80% of all my games.


However what I am wondering is:

*Would a Unit of Bloodcrushers be statistically and tactically better for this tactic, rather than the Bloodletters?



*10 Bloodletters = 160pts 20 base attacks (30 on the charge) 5 WS meaning 3+ against most units and Strength 4 base (or 5 with Charge) meaning either 4+ or 3+ to Wound.

3 Bloodcrushers (plus Fury of Khorne / Instrument of Chaos for Wound allocation) = 135pts 9 Base Attacks (12 on the charge) 5 WS meaning 3+ against most units and Strength 5 base (or 6 with Charge) meaning either 3+ or 2+ to Wound.


So for the purposes of the tactic I'm using would it be better to substitute my 10 Bloodletters for Bloodcrushers.

My initial thoughts:

1. They both have the same walking speed - so that's even

2. Is 3 Bloodcrushers a fair comparison or would 4 be me accurate as a substitute?

3. The 10 Bloodletters rarely make it to their first close combat intact usually they are whittled down to (I would average) about 7, so the difference Attacks isn't as huge as it would first seem.

4. My hope would be the Bloodcrushers are alot more survivable due to their higher Toughness and Wound allocation and they would hit harder with their base Strength 5 and Strength 6 Charge, while still being granted all the benefits of the 4++ Save.


What do you guys think?


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Personally I wou;ld go with horrors being in the Bloodletters stead, and replace crushers witrh fiends, this tactic to me just has more versitility and will help the random fooctor better.


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

TheSpore said:


> Personally I wou;ld go with horrors being in the Bloodletters stead, and replace crushers witrh fiends, this tactic to me just has more versitility and will help the random fooctor better.


But how would they support each other?

The Pink Horrors probably should be targeting Transports, Vehicles, Hordes or things out of cover and Fiends (at least when I use them), Ironclad and normal Dreadnoughts, Elite Combat Units, MC's and things of that nature.

Why would Fiends drop infront of Pink Horrors who already get a 4++ save?

Or do you mean generally just drop the Bloodletters and don't bother with crushers?



Here is the list I currently use:


*D-A-C’s Chaos Daemons – 1000pts (1000pts)*


*HQ*

Herald of Tzeentch, Chariot, We Are Legion, Master of Sorcery, Bolt of Tzeentch – 110pts

*ELITES*

5 Fiends of Slaanesh – 150pts

3 Flamers of Tzeentch, Bolt of Tzeentch – 135pts


*TROOPS*

10 Pink Horrors, Bolt of Tzeentch – 180pts

10 Bloodletters of Khorne – 160pts

7 Plague Bearers of Nurgle – 105pts


*HEAVY SUPPORT*

Soul Grinder, Phlegm – 160pts


All I would be doing would be dropping the 10 Bloodletters for either 3 or 4 Bloodcrushers if they are tactically more competitive.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Its easy see the horrors are good at sustained fire they help the plaguebearers get into combat, your fiends are a highly versitle unit they are both able to take on vehicles and infantry all in the same. The issue with Khorne is their placement on the field cannot be as random you have to really control where they go and for that reason you will be forced to take icons, by avoiding icons you save so many points that could be more useful somewhere else. Alwyas take your horrors by the tens, always take you plaguebearers by the 5s, believe me when I say this, but 5 plaguebearers will hold out just as long as 7 will, bloodletters are not a bad unit, but are expensive points wise and get mulched 90% of the time they show up. Khorne daemons for some odd reason scare people, but the others most just don't even give a second glance

The key to daemons is mobility, something many of the Khorne units lack in, this why most CC DP builds always have wings, unless they are tzeenchy, in which case bring some much needed fire support.

Don't forget about the seekers those chicks can get in somewhere quick and kill and move on.

BTW the Tzeench chariot is a great unit, but don't knock a good KoS build either.


----------

